# Squealing/Squeaking noise?



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

So I might be overreacting, but two of my pets have died in the past 7 months and I really want to make sure Philiko is OK. 
I've kind of got used to the little noises that Philiko makes - he squawks really high pitched if he's calling for me, but other than that he kind of just makes funny little chirrups and trills and is otherwise silent. (I suspect he might be a girl) However, this morning and yesterday afternoon, he has started kind of sqeaking... it's a sort of squealy chirp, and he just repeats it over and over while sitting on my shoulder. To me, it sounds like a distressed sort of noise, but that might be because I'm human, and humans make different sorts of noises. It's annoying, though, he just keeps doing this little squealy noise. I've seen him eating and drinking recently, but not a lot. There was heaps of seeds left over in his seed container this morning, from yesterday, and he wasn't all that eager to eat this morning. Then, just now he was sitting on my lap, and he tucked his head under his wing and started to go to sleep! He has had some late nights this week? I have put him to bed in his cage at the moment... but is he just catching up on sleep, or is it possible that he is sick again??? Thanks heaps.


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

He doesn't seem to be bored, either. He was nibbling at things and playing with some string, yet squealing at the same time!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he might be ill again, you know your bird if something is off, then he may very well be ill


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I would be concerned that he is acting differently. I would take him in for a vet check to be on the safe side. I will be sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Thanks. I'll see how he is tonight.


----------

